# Need help with dmesg errors

## Featherfoot

dmesg is showing the following errors when I boot up that I can't explain:

```

c@bopper:/boot$ dmesg | grep error

[    1.723467] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[    3.308417] udevd[640]: ctx=0x55cf4c9b7b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko error=No such file or directory

[    3.309075] udevd[638]: ctx=0x55cf4c9b7b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko error=No such file or directory

[    3.310497] udevd[640]: ctx=0x55cf4c9b7b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/crypto/crypto_simd.ko error=No such file or directory

[    3.310533] udevd[634]: ctx=0x55cf4c9b7b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/crypto/crypto_simd.ko error=No such file or directory

[    3.310558] udevd[631]: ctx=0x55cf4c9b7b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/crypto/crypto_simd.ko error=No such file or directory

[    3.310571] udevd[631]: ctx=0x55cf4c9b7b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/crypto/cryptd.ko error=No such file or directory

[    3.310594] udevd[636]: ctx=0x55cf4c9b7b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/crypto/crypto_simd.ko error=No such file or directory

[    3.310603] udevd[640]: ctx=0x55cf4c9b7b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/crypto/cryptd.ko error=No such file or directory

[    3.310621] udevd[637]: ctx=0x55cf4c9b7b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/crypto/crypto_simd.ko error=No such file or directory

[    4.258425] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd failed with error -2

jc@bopper:/boot$ 

```

I interpret the missing .ko files as being (apparently) generated by the kernel as equery doesn't associate them with any ebuild.

I have a totally default crypto setting in my kernel. Apparently this is not acceptable. Any thoughts on how to correct this problem?

My sound chip is a Realtek and it is configured as a module and sound works. Is this a real error?

----------

## fturco

Does the /lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo directory exist on your system? How did you build your kernel? Did you remember running make modules_install?

----------

## Logicien

You need to install the package who provide the file regulatory.db. On Arch this package is named wireless-regdb. The package crda have wireless-regdb as dependancy.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Featherfoot,

Your running kernel is trying to load modules that are not in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/

That usually indicates that you messed up your kernel or modules install.

So, are you running the kernel you think you are?

The date and time in the output of 

```
uname -a
```

is the build time of the running kernel.

Does that look right?

A popular cause is not mounting /boot to install a new kernel.

----------

## Featherfoot

Thank you all for responding. 

It sure looks like a bunch of files are trying to get set up before they are visible.

To flurco: Yes the directory 4.19.57 exists.

To NeddySeagoon: 

```

bopper /mint/etc/default # uname -a

Linux bopper 4.19.57-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 16 21:26:05 EDT 2019 x86_64 AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

This is correct

To Logicien:

```

bopper /mint/etc/default # emerge wireless-regdb -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wireless-regdb-20190603

```

It is installed.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Featherfoot,

Did you skip the 

```
make modules_install
```

 step then?

What does 

```
ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
```

give for dates and times?

Something very close to 

```
Jul 16 21:26:05
```

would be good. 

If the files are older, they probably belong to another kernel build.

Having  

```
net-wireless/wireless-regdb-20190603
```

is required but not sufficient.

Your entire dmesg would be good, so we can see when root is mounted read only. Before that time /lb/modules cannot be read.

Please put all of dmesg onto a pastebin.

----------

## Featherfoot

Hello NeddySeagoon:

I build my system with genkernel. This one only needs the genkernel all.

As you can see, it is up-to-date.

The dmesg output is at https://pastebin.com/ta2rxhuW

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Featherfoot,

Here we see root being mouther read only, and later, after rootfsck, remouted read writ.

```
[    5.986809] EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    9.246781] EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: (null)
```

The first line is important. The time is the earliest that /lib/modules and /lib/firmware can be read.

```
genkernel all
```

builds an initrd that includes all the kernel modules, so your kernel modules cam be read at

```
[    1.372065] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    1.553721] Freeing initrd memory: 2724K
```

Thats the file loaded by grub freed.

```
[    3.255359] Run /init as init process
```

is the init script in the initrd begining to execute.

When we get to 

```
[    1.723390] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[    1.723466] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db
```

The file called regulatory.db must be built into the kernel. Its not in the intird anyway and its attempted to be loaded before root is mounted.

It will not be included in the initrd, so this is expected unless you add it to the kernel binary.   

Your other errors ...

```
[    3.327081] udevd[626]: ctx=0x558a9f878b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/video/nvidia-modeset.ko error=No such file or directory

[    3.327087] udevd[625]: ctx=0x558a9f878b50 path=/lib/modules/4.19.57-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko error=No such file or directory   

...
```

 also occur before root is mouthed so they cannot be loaded from the root filesystem.

I would expect this module loading to happen when the initrd is still available and in use.

All except nvidia-modeset.ko, which is an out of kernel module, the problem can be fixed by configuring the kernel with the options built in but that's not very satisfactory for nvidia-modeset.ko, since thats not possible. 

I've never used genkernel, so I'm not sure how it builds your initrd.

Check the dates and times on your kernel and initrd files in /boot.  The initrd is built after the kernel (it needs the modules from the kernel build) so must be newer than the kernel.

Is it?

If not the initrd build or install failed. 

It looks like your kernel and initrd are not a matching set.

----------

## Featherfoot

Neddy:

I wonder if the problem is that genkernel is being modified and has a bad bug.  I am puzzled that emerge --info genkernel does not provide a version and I get a bad block on genkernel-next.

```

bopper /boot # ls -al *57*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2785716 Jul 16 21:35 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.19.57-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5706800 Jul 16 21:30 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.19.57-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2732920 Jul 16 21:30 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.19.57-gentoo

bopper /boot # 

```

I did a check on the version of genkernel I am running and got a puzzling response:

```

bopper /boot # emerge --info genkernel

Portage 2.3.66 (python 3.5.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.57-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.57-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_2700X_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16422244 total,  11033488 free

KiB Swap:   29296636 total,  29296636 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 17 Jul 2019 22:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 7e2df9a37ba3687faa805c1356480f0e44c85276

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.iso88591"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="# 3dnow X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi activities aim alsa alsa-plugins amd64 ao apache2 apm asyncns audiofile avahi berkdb bidi blas bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cli consolekit crypt css ctype cups curl cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dbx declarative dga directfb dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode enscript evo examples exif expat fam fastcgi fbcon firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gcj gdbm gif gimp glamor glu gmp gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gsl gsm gstreamer guile gzip hal handbook hddtemp httpd iconv icq icu idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib innodb introspection iodbc ipv6 jabber java java6 javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kontact kwallet lapack lcms ldap libcaca libedit libgda libnotify libtirpc libwww lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad maildir matroska mikmod milter mime mmap mmx mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn multilib musepac mysql mysqli nas ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nsplugin odbc offensive ofx ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pango pch pcntl pcre pdf perl phonon php plasma plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres ppds pulseaudio python qml qt3support qt5 quicktime raw rdesktop readline rss ruby samba sasl sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session sharedext sharedmem simplexml smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream subversion suid svg symlink syslog sysvipc szip tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timiditytk tokenizer truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vlm vorbis wayland widgets win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xnlrpc xosd xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness menu trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

bopper /boot # 

```

```

bopper /boot # emerge genkernel -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.33.2  USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.5.3.3  USE="firmware -cryptsetup (-ibm) (-selinux)" 

[blocks B      ] sys-kernel/genkernel ("sys-kernel/genkernel" is blocking sys-kernel/genkernel-next-69)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-kernel/genkernel-3.5.3.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    genkernel

  (sys-kernel/genkernel-next-69:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-kernel/genkernel-next required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-kernel/genkernel-3.5.3.3::gentoo

# required by genkernel (argument)

>=sys-apps/util-linux-2.33.2 static-libs

 * In order to avoid wasting time, backtracking has terminated early

 * due to the above autounmask change(s). The --autounmask-backtrack=y

 * option can be used to force further backtracking, but there is no

 * guarantee that it will produce a solution.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-libs/jasper-2.0.14::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# David Seifert <soap@gentoo.org> (2019-07-14)

# Unmaintained, removed from Debian and other distros, tons of CVEs,

# unreachable upstream, removal in 30 days

# Bug #601068, #614028, #614032, #614566, #619120, #624988, #629286,

# #635552, #662160, #674154, #674214, #684826, #689784

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Featherfoot,

Genkernel requires sys-apps/util-linux built with USE=static-libs

Your installed sys-apps/util-linux is built without that.

Add 

```
sys-apps/util-linux static-libs
```

to your package.use

static-libs is a very bad thing to set globally.

It looks like you may have run USE=static-libs on the command like at some time

Fix sys-apps/util-linux with 

```
emerge -1 sys-apps/util-linux
```

```
[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/genkernel ... 
```

 says that you don't actually have sys-kernel/genkernel installed, instead you have sys-kernel/genkernel-next.

Before you do what I suggested above, what does 

```
emerge genkernel-next -pv
```

say?

----------

## Featherfoot

```

bopper /home/jc/Downloads # emerge -pv genkernel-next

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/genkernel-next-69::gentoo  USE="-cryptsetup -dmraid -gpg -iscsi -mdadm -plymouth (-selinux)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

bopper /home/jc/Downloads # 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Featherfoot,

That says you are using genkernel-next, not genkernel.

genkernel-next is a rewrite of genkernel.

What does 

```
ls -l /boot
```

 show?

----------

